# Need help with an Aztec theme for 2009



## swamplaw (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I Need help with an Aztec theme Haunt for 2009. We do a haunted house of about 1500sq feet and need some ideas. We end at a pool and have worked up a blood sacrifice prop ripping a heart with red pool dye. But need more ideas for inside the haunt.

Something with snakes.

Can re-work some egyptian related props from previous years.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Kirk
New Orleans


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

First, how strict do you want to stay 'Aztec'. Is Mayan/Incan/etc ok to drift into?

I see the whole thing being a temple, with the sacrifice at the end. 

Tzompatli.

Crystal skulls.

Elongated skulls (incan)

Chachapoyan mummies (chachapoyan)

FIRE.

Jaguar warriors and/or Shorn ones with macuahitl and shields

As for snakes, obviously it's a temple to Quetzalcoatl. 

Reference material for architecture and design should abound as Teotihuacan actuall had a temple to Quetzalcoatl, among others... 

Which, brings us to the reason I know all this on the top of my head...Spider woman. Which could fit in nicely with your theme as well.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Its based on the Mayans, but the movie "Apocalypto:
Apocalypto - Video has some good scenes and ideas you could use.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, Apocalypto is great. 

Apocalypto (mayan)
The Fountain (mayan)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (the opening scene is based on Chachapoyan)
Indiana Jones Crystal Skull ("Incan", has some good things in it from a setting perspective)
Temple of Doom's temple is generic enough to be usefull
The Ruins might be inspiration for a room.


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a link to some pics from "The Darkness" haunted house in St.Louis. There are like 325 pics on the link so you can look around. I guess they used pink foam insulation and styrofoam to create aztec looking statues and stuff:Scarefest Photo Gallery - Home > The Darkness PhotosScarefest Photo Gallery - Behind The Scenes Construction Darkness 2009, you could also use like camo netting and maybe some fake plants to add to the effect.Maybe you could carve some walls out of pink foam and then glue some fake vines and plants to them. I know Joann fabrics sells fake plants but here is a link to a haunt product distributor:OakIsland Attractions & Products, they have a ton of fire proof plants,moss, vines,props...ect. By the way , what is the name of your haunted house?


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

How about a skull rack, I was recently at Chichen Itza and the one there is amazing.
Great idea BTW, hope you can pull it off!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a friend who's doing this theme. All I can remember is that there will be an animated pulling the sacrifice's heart out scene. Basically just arm up/down with heart in hand at the altar.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm vacationing in Mexico at the end of August..
Can't wait to see all this stuff for real!!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Baron Samedi said:


> I'm vacationing in Mexico at the end of August..
> Can't wait to see all this stuff for real!!


Where at Baron?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

litemareb4xmas said:


> Where at Baron?


I'm going to Riviera Maya, about an hours drive from Cancun.


----------



## swamplaw (Sep 26, 2004)

*great ideas all*

Thank you all very very much.

Our haunt and related party is a donation for a public school in New Orleans, the first Sat before halloween each year. This year it will be grades 1,2,5 & 6. We typically have 400 guests.

With the Haunt comes a food theme. Aztec allows, the hot chocolate, peppers all of the heart foods, molds etc. I will post the back story soon.

Great ideas. Thanks for the links, movie clip and related references.

You all are the very best.

MildAvaholic
I was not aware of the movie, I can incorporate a lightning room from previous years.

UnOrthodOx
I agree, no need to be orthodox. a blend with inca is a natural progression. I also like your vision of a temple setting and I like the mummies which I had not thought of.
Also, thanks for the great movie references which I already have and will review. I had not thought of those. I think I even have a crystal skull from a vodka bottle lying around


litemareb4xmas
I like the skull rack. I saw an ebay listing for a skull wall today and was researching this idea all afternoon.

Kings Crypt
Thanks for the picture links, I was not aware of that haunt and it really helps.

I love the Axtec/Mayan suggestions and appreciate all of your responses and thoughtful effort.

swamplaw
new orleans


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a few pix I got at Chichen Itza's skull rack, when the spanish came, there were racks of real skulls too. Was a very creepy place when you imagine heads rolling down the stairs of the massive pyramid.








This wall went on for about 200 ft easy and both side covered with skull carvings


----------

